# JACK RABBIT



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

I HEAR JACK RABBIT IS NOT GOOD EATING, I HEAR IT IS REALLY TOUGH. IS THIS ALL TRUE.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I guess I'm going to have to be the jerk again. Please don't type in all caps, if anything dont use any caps at all. Using capital letters only makes things really hard to read.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

um, i dont know. with some pepper and alot of basil i m sure you could palate it, but i dont know. no Jacks where i live.


----------



## Aversa123 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jack Rabbit is a little tougher, but the secret is to use a lot of Olive Oil and use some crushed tomatoes when preparing it. Also, after you clean a rabbit/jack rabbit leave in running cold water for 2 days. This will help eliminate the wild taste and toughness of the meat.


----------

